# [solved] Clevo M860TU / Sager NP8660 ac adapter ACPI issues

## NaterGator

I have been running Gentoo successfully on this notebook for a few weeks. Recently, however, I've been bugged by an ACPI problem, namely the system never acknowledges ac adapter state.

In browsing through dmesg output I've been seeing the following:

```
ACPI Error (psargs-0358): [\_PR_.CPU0._PPC] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.AC__.ADJP] (Node ffff8800bf233680), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Error (psparse-0524): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.AC__._PSR] (Node ffff8800bf233640), AE_NOT_FOUND

ACPI Exception (ac-0135): AE_NOT_FOUND, Error reading AC Adapter state [20080926]
```

So I dumped and decompiled the DSDT to see what was going on. Upon recompiling to spot-check for any major flaws I found only two warnings, so I started to search around the ASL.

I found the following external dependencies:

```
    External (PDC1)

    External (PDC0)

    External (CFGD)

    External (\_PR_.CPU3._TPC)

    External (\_PR_.CPU2._TPC)

    External (\_PR_.CPU1._TPC)

    External (\_PR_.CPU0._TPC)

    External (\_PR_.CPU0._PPC)

    External (\_PR_.CPU0._PSS, IntObj)
```

Having not delved into the kernel code to verify, I'm assuming that the system BIOS is supposed to effectively report/inject the _PPC method into the namespace and either it isn't or the kernel isn't seeing it. The absence of a valid _PR_.CPU0._PPC object causes ADJP and PSR to fail too, since they reference it.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Is there anywhere I can go from here? Windows tools I can use to pull a PPC blob that I can insert into a injectable DSDT? I'd write my own but....   :Laughing: Last edited by NaterGator on Mon Feb 16, 2009 10:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NaterGator

Nevermind, I found that if I compiled the AC Adapter ACPI driver as a module and loaded it last that the EC had been fully initialized and the AC adapter could then be found. Solved!

----------

